# Beinsport 4K mycanal



## frdkenny (17 Juin 2018)

hello

est ce que quelqu'un arrive à avoir Beinsport 4k en HDR sur apple tv 4k via mycanal ?

de mon côté les couleurs sont vraiment fades puisque le hdr (hlg) ne s'active pas, pourtant ma télé est compatibles (LG oled C7V)

ils en parlent un peu de ce côté mais sans solution visiblement

https://assistance.canal.fr/questio...rmais-diffusee-qualite-hdr-hlg-decodeur-canal


----------



## Birdy3387 (17 Juin 2018)

frdkenny a dit:


> hello
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un arrive à avoir Beinsport 4k en HDR sur apple tv 4k via mycanal ?
> 
> ...


Hello, exactement le même problème pour moi (même diffuseur) en revanche j’ai une bien meilleure qualité d’image sur TF1 4K que sur bein 4K ou les couleurs sont degueulasse..  tu as aussi cette différence de ton côté ? Je suis en fibre via orange


----------

